# iPad HDMI out?



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

From what I understand the TiVo app for iOS was recently updated to support Airplay. 
However has anyone tried the Tivo iOS app using HDMI out with an iPad?

We are on vacation this week and would like to watch out recordings on our Roamio via our iPad2 or iPad mini on the TV's here


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have not personally tried it, but I've seen other's report that it works. Also it's my understanding that with the Apple API they're one in the same, so you can't enable one without enabling the other.


----------



## tspofford (Feb 27, 2008)

It works fine; I do it regularly at our vacation home. 

I couldn't find a Lightning-to-HDMI adapter for under $50. Maybe you'll do better.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tspofford said:


> It works fine; I do it regularly at our vacation home. *I couldn't find a Lightning-to-HDMI adapter for under $50.* Maybe you'll do better.


We are talking Apple after all!


----------

